# [conf] Mounting /proc on /proc failed

## BaNdit400

Ciao a tutti...

...ho notato che il mio sistema Linux Gentoo rilascia questo warning al boot...

 *Quote:*   

> LILO 22.7 Loading Linux
> 
> BIOS data check successful
> 
> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
> ...

 

...a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto e, soprattutto, come si potrebbe risolvere?

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Naspe

Per maggiore chiarezza dovresti postare il contenuto di /etc/fstab.

Cmq ontrolla che la riga che si riferisce a proc sia:

```

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

```

e non 

```
proc                   /proc           proc            defaults        0 0
```

----------

## BaNdit400

E' in ordine, credo...

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1                 /               ext3            defaults                1 1

/dev/sda2                 swap            swap            defaults                0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0        /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,owner,users   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1        /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660         noauto,ro,owner,users   0 0

/dev/fd0                  /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users            0 0

none                      /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                      /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

/etc/lilo.conf

```
# Parametri generali di avvio

boot=/dev/sda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

timeout=0

lba32

compact

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

   label=VOIPLinux

   read-only

   append="real_root=/dev/sda1 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 doscsi quiet video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60,mtrr:2,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

   root=/dev/ram0

   initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

...ed il kernel (2.6.15-gentoo-r1) è compilato ed installato tramite genkernel  (3.3.11d).

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Naspe

Nel kernel il supporto per proc è compilato?

----------

## BaNdit400

Si, è compilato...

```
  [*] /proc file system support

                             [*]   /proc/kcore support

                             [*]   /proc/vmcore support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [*] sysfs file system support

                             [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

                             [ ] HugeTLB file system support

                             <M> Relayfs file system support
```

...quello che non mi torna, però, è che mi dia quell'errore praticamente all'inizio del boot: perché?

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

se dai cat /proc/cpuinfo ti restituisce qualcosa? In altre parole, nonostante il warning, il proc viene montato?

----------

## BaNdit400

Risponde questo...

```
******* ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1661.294

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3339.32

******* ~ #

```

...e comunque tutto il /proc è a suo posto: non noto anomalie funzionali di nessun genere.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## BaNdit400

Scusatemi, ma a nessuno è mai accaduto? Mi permetto di richiedere ancora aiuto in quanto è necessario che risolva questo problema...  :Confused: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Luca89

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

> Scusatemi, ma a nessuno è mai accaduto? Mi permetto di richiedere ancora aiuto in quanto è necessario che risolva questo problema...  

 

scusa, ma perchè necessario se il sistema funziona correttamente?

----------

## randomaze

Potrebbe essere che sta cercando di montare due volte proc, e il messaggio di errore lo da alla seconda (quando risulta essere giá montato...)

----------

## BaNdit400

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> scusa, ma perchè necessario se il sistema funziona correttamente?

 Perché è difficile dimostrare che tutto funziona bene nonostante il warning a chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro e che ha un'ignoranza in materia di proporzioni bibliche...  :Sad: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere che sta cercando di montare due volte proc, e il messaggio di errore lo da alla seconda (quando risulta essere giá montato...)

 Si, lo penso anch'io, ma sono disorientato su come ricercare il problema (visto dove si presenta) e, quindi, come risolverlo...

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Onip

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   scusa, ma perchè necessario se il sistema funziona correttamente? Perché è difficile dimostrare che tutto funziona bene nonostante il warning a chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro e che ha un'ignoranza in materia di proporzioni bibliche... 

 

E tu metti un bello splash screen che nasconde il warning, no? 

Byez

p.s. just joking, spero non te la prenda

----------

## comio

Magari prova a vedere dove viene chiamato il mount di proc... grep a manetta  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## BaNdit400

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *BaNdit400 wrote:*   Perché è difficile dimostrare che tutto funziona bene nonostante il warning a chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro e che ha un'ignoranza in materia di proporzioni bibliche...  
> 
> E tu metti un bello splash screen che nasconde il warning, no?

 Questa è una soluzione!!   :Very Happy: 

Lo splash è già installato, ma su alcune macchine alle quali questa mini-distro che ho preparato è dedicata danno problemi e l'ho dovuto disabilitare. Peccato, altrimenti altro che per scherzo!!

 *comio wrote:*   

> Magari prova a vedere dove viene chiamato il mount di proc... grep a manetta

 Dove?! Su dmesg? Lì ho già guardato ed il kerenl ''boota'' bene e non ho rilevato nessun errore.

Su messages? Nemmeno lì: il logger parte quando questo errore si è già presentato.

Sospetto sia qualcosa che ''sta nel mezzo''...ma cosa?  :Confused: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## comio

i principali accusati si troveranno in /etc/init.d (sia nella root che nell'eventuale boot-initrd).

ciao

----------

## bender86

 *Quote:*   

> LILO 22.7 Loading Linux
> 
> BIOS data check successful
> 
> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
> ...

 

Sembra proprio che cerchi di montarlo prima di avviare init, quindi non dovrebbe essere uno degli script di avvio (/etc/init.d/*). Non ho mai usato genkernel (e potresti provare a compilare un kernel manualmente), ma potrebbe essere uno script dentro l'initrd. Spero di non aver detto cavolate, ma mi ricordo che nel vecchio howto per lo splash screen si costruiva manualmente il file initrd con dentro eseguibili e script. Potrebbe esserci una riga tipo 

```
mount /proc /proc
```

invece di

```
mount proc /proc
```

----------

## BaNdit400

Sto continuando a cercare, ma non sto giungendo a nulla.

Attendo ulteriori ''dritte''...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

